# Online bridleway maps?



## starsky (15 June 2009)

Does anyone know any site that shows accurate bridleway maps?  I've tried ordnance survey on line, but you can only see a small square of map at a time, which isn't much use if you are trying to plan a route over a bigger area.  Or do I have to resort to old fashioned paper maps?  Google earth shows tracks and stuff, but it doesn't identify if they are bridleways or not.

Help?  Please, before I go and get lost - again


----------



## Maesfen (15 June 2009)

Best things are the OS Explorer maps, they give virtually every field; 2 1/2" to the mile.  They're better value now too as they're double sided so give a bigger range.  Why don't you look on ebay, loads there for most regions.
Paper maps are ace!


----------



## jaynedoc (15 June 2009)

I'd say a proper map as you can take it with you on a ride and if you get lost you can refer to it.


----------



## OWLIE185 (15 June 2009)

You will need to buy ordanance survey maps which you can do online.  If you need to determine the status (i.e is it a public footpath, a bridleway, rupp, byway or white lane) of a local track then contact your local County Council definitive map officer.


----------



## The Bouncing Bog Trotter (15 June 2009)

Try Multimap.com and choose the OS view option - you can choose scale and centre to your area of choice. You can also move the map coverage area by left clicking on the mouse and holding the button down - move the mouse and it moves the map. I print out what I need onto paper and take that page with me.


----------



## snaffle (15 June 2009)

OS are the best, you can also try these

www.bridleways.co.uk

http://www.ride-uk.org.uk/

http://www.bhs.org.uk/Content/Ods-More.asp?id=11010&amp;pg=Information&amp;spg=Home&amp;area=9

some councils put their rights of way definitive map on line, so have a look at the web site for your county also.


----------



## Paint it Lucky (15 June 2009)

Ask me when I come, I know everywhere around you!  OS explorer maps are the best (I like the paper ones).  
If you'd rather look on-line, go to the ordnance survey website, type in the postcode of where you're based and it will come up with a small map.  I'm not sure how you'd get a larger version (I think they'd want you to pay for this!) but you could cheat by doing print screen of a map, putting this on paint then moving the map along to get the next section, print screening that etc and then sticking them all together.

PS: Did you get my pm?


----------



## EstherYoung (15 June 2009)

www.multimap.co.uk gives you the option of 1:25,000 and 1:50,000 OS mapping, and will let you print out a limited number of pages for private use. Might be a bit messy if you're wanting a bigger area but it's a start so that you can work out whether an area is worth exploring.


----------



## PaulnasherryRocky (9 December 2016)

Old thread I know- but this website might be useful to anyone else looking!  

http://www.bridlewaymap.com/


----------



## MasterBenedict (9 December 2016)

If you use Bing maps, there is a drop down option to turn it to an OS map. Very handy!


----------



## supsup (9 December 2016)

MasterBenedict said:



			If you use Bing maps, there is a drop down option to turn it to an OS map. Very handy!
		
Click to expand...

This! You can zoom in and out, and the map switches automatically from OS Landranger to OS Explorer with the zoom. So you can get more of an overview over a larger area (with the Landranger), then zoom in for a closer look with the Explorer.


----------



## cremedemonthe (9 December 2016)

yes, I use Bing too to find bridle and footpaths so I can plan new walks for me and the dogs.


----------



## criso (9 December 2016)

I use the definitive map - the hertfordshire one at least shows each ROW in a different colour so I find it much easier to get an overview of paths in relation to each other.

http://www.geograph.org.uk/article/Definitive-maps-online


----------



## VioletFlower (9 December 2016)

I'm on bing looking for the drop down to turn it to os but can't find it - where is it please?


----------



## Lucky788 (9 December 2016)

Vieweranger, I have the app cost me about £5 to get all the area I need and now have the whole of my local area with all the bridle ways and don't need signal as its all downloaded so very handy when out and about 

ETA Viewranger is just the OS map in app form


----------



## ester (9 December 2016)

I also use and love view ranger too  no signal working is very important to me and it has got me back from many the middle of nowhere hunting as well as good for hack planning etc 

Especially when you know there should be a track right there, and you can't quite spot the start of it, or you are in private woods with lots of tracks but which one the BW is isn't quite clear you can then get to it.


----------



## MissJessica (9 December 2016)

I use the website streetview. 
There is a map key at the bottom to show bridlepaths routes


----------

